# Rick Herrell saved my Smithy SuperShop



## Larry Hansen (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a Smithy SuperShop in my small workshop.  Those of you who may own one of these know that they are not designed for turning small work.  Because the tailstock is fixed and the headstock can only get so close to the right side of the machine one cannot use it for small work like pen turning.  Rick Herrell created special tooling for me to use that gives this machine a new life.

First he made me a new dead center to fit the H8 collet system, then he created a swivel tool post holder and two tool rests.  The result is this old 550 lb paperweight is now tooled up to turn pens center to center!  Rick can do anything and he saved my old SuperShop from oblivion.

The first photo is the kit he sent.  Second photo is new tooling installed (all but the quick change handle) with the small tool rest mounted.  His dead center is on the left.  Last photo shows "banjo" configuration of the SuperShop and its obvious limitations.  Rick suggested installing the Morse Taper extension fo my live center would be close enough to the spindle (which does adjust in and out several inches) so I could do small pens.  I have a PSI bolt action tube mounted for size comparison.

Thank You Rick for saving my lathe!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 16, 2014)

Rick is really good at all these sorts of things. He designed an offset sanding jig for me and now sells them I had no idea what to do to make one that is for sure. He is a real treasure here that is for sure. I have been looking at these smithy's online on and off but didn't know they could not do small work. Well anyway another great save by Rick..


----------



## Russknan (Apr 16, 2014)

Rick's work is superb. And you cannot find a nicer man to deal with! Looks like he did a beautiful job for you, too. Congrats! Russ


----------



## glen r (Apr 16, 2014)

It sure is helpful when you find someone like Rick to allow you to utilize equipment in ways not originally intended to do.  Posting this allows others to take advantage of his products and tooling.


----------



## lorbay (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow is that ever cool. Nice job Rick.

Lin.


----------

